# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Probiotyk ginekologiczny

## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktos z was stosował probiotyki?
Ja mam często infekcje intymne mimo że dbam o higienę. 
Czy w tej sytuacji probiotyki są dobrym rozwiązaniem moich problemów? Jak działają i czy nie będę miała potem problemów z zajściem w ciąże bo mam dopiero 25 lat.
Proszę o opinie. Z góry dziekuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

problemy z zajsciem w ciaze przez probiotyki? kto ci takich rzeczy naopowiadal? probiotyki sa super, tylko trzeba regularnie stosowac, zeby wywieraly efekt terapeutyczny.
dzialaja w ten sposob, ze dostarcza sie dobrych bakterii, ktore normalnie powinny wystepowac w kobiecej pochwie i ja chronic przed infekcjami, ale czesto teraz ich jest za malo poprzez nadmierna higiene, mnostwo roznych srodkow zapachowych dodawanych do zeli pod prysznic plus kiepska dieta, fast foody, stres, przemeczenie praca, spadek odpornosci... no wiec moim zdaniem warto, zwlaszcza jesli cie czesto infekcje lapia. czemu masz nie sprobowac? na mnie akurat lacibios femina podzialal. polykaj przez kilka miesiecy, jak zauwazysz poprawe to super, jak nie to szukaj innej przyczyny problemow.
posiew mialas kiedys robiony? partner byl z toba leczony?

----------


## pmz11

ja stosowałam provag i po pierwszym opakowaniu był pozytywny rezultat także polecam. dodam że często miałam infekcje,st czystosci 3 a po tym provagu był 2! czego nigdy nie było wczesniej

----------


## słuchawka

co to za głupota,że przez probiotyki nie można zajść!?!?Ja w ciąży osłaniałam się lacibios femina przy antybiotykoterapii,lekarz wręcz nakazuje osłanianie się probiotykiem,przecież to są dobroczynne bakterie.To tak jakbyś podczas jedzenia jogurtów nie mogła zajść w ciążę...bzdury na kółkach...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

probiotyk to poprostu bakterie kwasu mlekowego które i tak znajdują się w prawidłowej florze pochwy. Zaleca się przy częstym łapanaiu infekcji i przy leczeniu antybiotykami. Ja sobie chwalę provag doustnie. Tylko najlepiej brać je trochę dłużej-ja biorę na raz 2 opakowania-tzn przez 20 dni-wtedy bakterie mają szansę zadomowić się "na dobre". I dobrze razem z probiotykiem brać wit.b-np.b-complex-wzmacnia działanie probiotyku

----------


## omajka

a co myślicie o lacibios femina? zmieniłam ostatnio lekarza, który wreszcie wydaje się kompetentny, przepisał leczenie grzybicy i właśnie lacibios na florę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie sprawdził się doustnie provag. Zaczęłam stosować w ciąży jak musiałam wziąść antybiotyk i później co jakiś czas brałam go przez całą ciążę i żadna infekcja mnie już nie spotkała-a miałam tendencję do łapania takich cholerstw..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Probiotyki doustne są skuteczne tylko trzeba je stosować minimum przez 20 dni, dla mnie to trochę za długo i dlatego stosuje dopochwowy invag, leczenie trwa 7-dni i po problemie. Aplikuje go również profilaktycznie np. po basenie, okresie czy też po stosunku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie jak pojawia się grzybica w pochwie to od razu mam ją w również w układzie pokarmowym, dlatego doustny provag to dla mnie najlepsze rozwiązanie. Dba on o właściwą mikroflorę układu płciowego i pokarmowego. Tylko trzeba pamiętać żeby przechowywać go w lodówce, ze względu na żywe szczepy bakterii mlekowych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Probiotyki ani nie ułatwiają ani nie utrudniają zajścia w ciążę, problemem mogą być nawracające infekcje, które mogą np wpływać na płodność czy zachwiać cykl miesiączkowy: kobiecosc.info/probiotyki-a-ciaza/ tu opisane jest to dokładniej. Ja tez jestem zwolenniczką szybkich kuracji (o ile to możliwe) i stosuje dopochwowy Lactovaginal, działa szybko, kuracja trwa tylko tydzień, a poprawa odczuwalna niemal po pierwszej aplikacji probiotyku.

----------


## emankhan

Tylko trzeba pamiętać żeby przechowywać go w lodówce, ze względu na żywe szczepy bakterii mlekowych.
______________________________
sara

----------


## FistaszkowaNuta

Jak dla mnie bezkonkurencyjny jest probiotyk lacibios femina  :Smile:  Zawiera dwa, dobrze przebadane szczepy bakterii kwasu mlekowego o udowodnionym działaniu na poprawę biocenozy układu moczowo-płciowego. Od kiedy go łykam (dwa lata) nie przyplątała się żadna infekcja intymna a ocena stopnia czystości pochwy - I  :Smile:

----------

